# Tw34k3r bereit zum Tw34k3n ;)



## Tw34k3r (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

möchte jetzt auch bisschen bei HWBOT mitmachen bzw allgemein bisschen mit Dice arbeiten 
Bin grade dabei mir Bench Equip zu besorgen um dann mal eine Dice Session zu starten.
Solange ich dafür noch alles zusammen suche, begnüge ich mich mit dem was ich habe siehe hier: Tw34k3r @ HWBOT
Bin durch Dice/LN2 Guides und HWBOT etc. auf euch und euer Team aufmerksam geworden und auch gleich gejoint 
Sobald ich dann alles zusammen habe würde ich gerne ne kleine Session starten bei mir zuhause bei der dann auch gerne der ein oder andere kommen darf 
Momentan quäle ich mich mit einem sehr komischen Asus P5B rum das etwas rum zickt.
Muss morgen mal einkaufen gehen und mir Potis usw. für Vcore, mem, drop kaufen, hab hier auch noch 2-3 grafikkarten die auch bisschen mehr saft gebrauchen könnten 
Ich schreib mal was ich momentan so zum testen habe.

Asus P5B (Vanilla)
Celeron D 346
Celeron D 351 2x
Celeron D 352 2x
E6200
Corsair 2x 1GB XMS2 5400C4
Corsair 2x 2GB XMS2 6400C5
Aeneon ? 2x 1GB 4200C4
Nvidia 8400GS
Nvidia 8600GS512MB
ATI X1950GT 256MB

Wie gesagt leider macht das Board noch etwas zicken, mal schauen ob ich das in den griff bekomme.

mfg
Tw34k3r


----------



## Nachtelf (25. Oktober 2013)

Dann mal ein Herzliches Willkommen  Viel Spaß hier bei uns und im Bot


----------



## crazzzy85 (26. Oktober 2013)

Auch ein Willkommen von mir


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Oktober 2013)

Grüße


----------

